# Alcoholmeter?



## schmidr12 (Jul 31, 2009)

Has any one used one before. This place mile high distilling sells stills for liquor and apparently these alcoholmeter's measure the alcohol content. I didn't think this was possible without measuring specific gravity before fermentation. 

By the way, anyone here make liquor? I was thinking of getting the electric still they sell. Any recomendations?


----------



## smurfe (Aug 1, 2009)

Well since it is illegal to make distilled products on a home basis I don't think you will get replies on that one. But you never know 

In regards to the product you mentioned, I have never heard of anyone on the forums mention using it or anything similar.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 1, 2009)

Stills are not illegal in NZ.. However.. I can't give you any help with this, as I don't make spirits.

Are there no groups on the web, that you can join, specifically for making liquors and spirits?

Allie


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 1, 2009)

I have seen refractometers on Ebay that measure alcohol %.Never used one and dont do anything illegal anyway. (hard to keep a straight face while typing) 
Hey Allie I may have alot going but looking at your signature you have no room to talk lol. Try blending the Raspberry port and the Tabasco chili. You will get Raspbasco wine ha ha


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2009)

The alchoholmeter you speak of is only for distilled products and will not work on wine, trust me. As for ditilling there are a few forums such as http://www.brewhausforum.com/index.php and http://www.artisan-distiller.org/ so please keep this subject to those forums.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2009)

Now you can make Cello's.
I make Lemon, Lime, Cinnamon, Orange, Blueberry and Vanilla


----------



## schmidr12 (Aug 1, 2009)

Who knows maybe i'll just make some really pure water. Of course I wouldn't do anything illegal. Especially when considering all of the people i would harm if I was to break that particular law. That law makes perfect sense. 

Thanks, for the replies everyone. Wade, I'll check those forums out.


----------

